# billing for CPET



## cbell9 (May 6, 2010)

what is the appropriate procedure codes to use for Cardiopulmonary Exercise Testing?


----------



## kmhall (May 6, 2010)

There is a 93015 for cardiovascular stress test.  Is that what you are looking for?


----------



## cbell9 (May 7, 2010)

That is the code i have been using however, our provider is ? is there is any other cpt's to file.


----------



## kmhall (May 7, 2010)

I'm not sure but you might try the search option above because I think this code was discussed in one of these forums but I don't know which one.  You might find your answer there.  Good Luck!


----------

